# Studio Lighting/Equipment for Beginner



## redlink (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all, 
While I did see a recent post on studio lighting, that pertained to still/product photography, so asking again for a different scenario.
Need recommendations on studio equipment/lighting for a newbie NON professional. I photograph my active kids (2 and 4) and my family. In the winter here in ND, it's not always optional for outdoor sessions. I set up a large backdrop stand with a makeshift backdrop in front of a large north facing window. Some days this is enough if I am shooting wide open at a higher ISO, but would like to add some light for those really dreary days. I thought about a shop light from home depot, but worry about the fire hazard with rigging a DIY diffuser. And then there is the question of strobe vs continuous? I was looking at purchasing an Alien Bee B400, umbrella and stand. As well as a reflector (and stand). Is this enough? Or do I go for 2 AB's? And is the B400 enough?

My general purpose at this time is to photograph my kids and family. As I get better, 5 years or so, maybe branch out into a business. My budget for lighting equipment is appx $500. Course, if I came in less, I could use that extra $ towards a nice lens 



Thanks,
~N


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Calumet Genesis 200 2-Light Kit


Wait for the sale.  It happens often.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 24, 2012)

^^  Good choice.  As are the Flashpoint Series from Adorama.  I would also check out your local Craig's List and equivalent 'sites.  I recently saw a nice Elincrhom 2 light 'D-lite' kit up for (IIRC) $400.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 24, 2012)

Flashpoint II FP320SB2 Monolight Kit, 150 Watt Second FP320SB2

BUY TWO of these complete kits. $320 total price, free shipping to North Dakota in about 8 days.

Additional monolights are only $99 EACH>>>Deal! I would say buy a third light and a very short stand, a "backlight stand", which they sell with a 320M for $119.

Main light, fill light, background light, all well under budget. You might wish to add two, 40 to 43-inch umbrellas to use instead of softboxes at times.


----------



## IByte (Oct 24, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Flashpoint II FP320SB2 Monolight Kit, 150 Watt Second FP320SB2
> 
> BUY TWO of these complete kits. $320 total price, free shipping to North Dakota in about 8 days.
> 
> ...



^^ For about another $150.00 the kit will include two battery packs


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 25, 2012)

For the price, the Flash Points are hard to beat for entry level strobes. The Calumet Genesis lights use an Elinchrom style mounting ring and IIRC, they have a digital read out on the rear for a more accurate power adjustment than the Bees or FP lights. The Elinchrom mount provides a very nice upgrade path if you ever decide for some reason you need their features. Bees aren't bad, but they're a big over priced compared to other offerings and they have a nasty magenta shift at the lowest power levels. You get excellent customer service though. I once broke a reflector for an ABR800 ring light and even mentioned to the Bees' customer service that it was my fault. They shipped me one for free anyways.

There's other brands out there too. E-bay has some good stuff. Fred Miranda may too, but it's sometimes better for higher end equipment.

For shooting studio style shots, you'll probably want at least 3 lights to achieve a white background or for most shots actually, so the FPs are probably your best bet to stay within budget and get the lights you need to do what you want.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Subscribing to thread. Great suggestions. Thank you.


----------

